#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Diferença de Firmware Licensed\Padrão

## victorlkx

Gostaria de saber qual a diferença desses 2 firmware?

Tenho licensed e as padrões lá do site, obrigado galera.

----------


## sphreak

> Gostaria de saber qual a diferença desses 2 firmware?
> 
> Tenho licensed e as padrões lá do site, obrigado galera.


Licensed: Frequências abertas por padrão no firmware, tendo em vista que o programador "acredita" que o operador de telecom tem uma licença para a frequência.

Licença padrão: As frequências de operação são abertas e/ou bloqueadas conforme o país ou região geográfica de atuação, obedecendo a legislação local. Para abrir as frequências (na Ubiquiti por exemplo) utiliza-se linha de código para desbloqueio (Compliance Test).

As semelhanças das duas é que, em caso de utilizar o firmware licensed para uso de frequência fora da norma, ou o firmware modificado, é o risco de PADO da Anatel. 

Basicamente isso.

----------


## wala

A diferença e que uma vc pode se ferrar a outra não, apesar que as frequencia desse licensed tão sendo usada a rodo e a anatel nem ai. Ai eu pergunto isso não ta causando interferencia em frequencia que usam essas faixas com licença? Se sim a anatel não vai atras? anatel deve ta com uma preguisa danada.

----------

